# [CVS] Login impossible (Résolu)

## theniaky

Bonjour !

J'ai installé dernièrement Xorg 7, et Je me suis donc attaqué à Xgl, mais j'ai l'impression que j'ai un vieux souci avec cvs : je ne peux me connecter à aucun serveur cvs... je me permets donc d'ouvrir un autre topic  :Sad: 

voila ce que ca me donne :

```

localhost theniaky # emerge -v cairo

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-libs/glitz-0.5.4_alpha20060223 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) glitz-0.5.4_alpha20060223.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-glitz-0.5.4_alpha20060223

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module glitz into /var/tmp/portage/glitz-0.5.4_alpha20060223/dis tdir/cvs-src/glitz ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anoncvs:@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/cairo" login

Logging in to :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:2401/cvs/cairo

```

Et ça peut rester comme ça très longtemps... On pourrait croire que c'est tout simplement le serveur qui chie, mais j'ai tenter d'installer d'autres trucs par cvs (cedega, E17...) et ça me fait toujours la meme chose : je dois avoir quelque chose qui bloque cvs...

On m'a dit de retourner à une version stable de cvs ==> toujours pareil       :Sad: 

Merci d'avance !Last edited by theniaky on Tue Mar 21, 2006 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## acolin

Tu n'as pas un pare-feu qui bloque le port 2401 ?

Essaye un 

```
telnet cvs.freedesktop.org 2401
```

----------

## theniaky

Ben non normalement...

Sauf si la gentoo bloque les ports dans sa configuration de base mais ça m'étonnerait...

[EDIT]

Mais tu as raison, un 'telnet cvs.freedesktop.org 2401' bloque aussi....

----------

## theniaky

En fait si j'ai un souci de ce genre : mon serveur apache et proftp est mort et bloquent tout également...

J'ai du faire une sale manip mais je ne vois pas du tout quoi... si quelqu'un connais un peu le domaine ça m'arrangerait grandement !

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

C'est quoi la topologie de ton réseau ?

Tes deux serveurs apache et proftpd sont mort ?

Utilises tu quand même iptables pour te protéger ?

                                                                      @ +

----------

## theniaky

En gros, je me branche par cable ou par wifi selon les besoin, voici mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net :

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

```

Pour le wifi, je le fais à la main quand j'en ai besoin.

Mes serveurs apache et proftpd ne sont pas morts, mais on ne peut plus y accéder de l'extérieur... Je ne comprends pas ce qui s'est passé, peut être à cause de mon FAI ou après un update...

Je suis derrière un modem routeur et non je n'utilise absolument pas iptables

----------

## boozo

'alute

je viens de trouver ceci et 7/8 post plus bas tu as une solution proposée  :Wink:   en espérant que celà t'aide...

BTW et pour ma culture personnelle : quel est le rapport avec ton serveur apache et ftp ? ils bloquent quoi exactement dans la situation ?   :Shocked:   ou alors qu'est-ce que tu entends par "mort" ?

----------

## theniaky

Ok merci mais ça n'a malheureusement pas résolu mon souci...

Sinon je viens de tester amule et je n'ai plus de HighId alors que ça passait parfaitement avant.... étrange....

----------

## boozo

bon là ça part dans tout les sens   :Confused: 

reprennons : tu installes Xgl et tu as un pb avec cvs que tu as downgradé en stable (1.12.12-r2) et pour cairo et ses dépendances c'est en ~arch ; d'autres part tu as viré le -z4 du cvs.eclass et çà n'a rien changé c'est bien çà ? 

bon je retourne chercher alors   :Sad: 

----------

## acolin

Bizarre... Et si tu secoues ton routeur ? Ou bien le gars du support de ton FAI ?   :Razz: 

Sérieusement: ton routeur ne filtre rien de spécial ?

Si tu fais un tcpdump, tu vois des trames entrantes ?

----------

## theniaky

C'est bien ça !!   :Very Happy: 

J'ai peur que ça vienne de mon FAI... ou bien mon routeur qui déconne...

Je vais rebooter sous windows pour tester (et oui hélas...) pour tester si ça vient de l'OS ou pas...

[EDIT] Bon ben sous windows ça merde aussi... Ca doit venir de mon routeur, je vais voir ca

----------

## boozo

je pense qu'il doit y avoir un bug qq part car manuellement cvs -q -f -z3 -d:pserver:anoncvs:@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/cairo login devrait fonctionner tu as essayé de voir avec UB|K... ce qu'il en pense ? je ne sais pas peut-être passer par un autre overlay ?

dsl là je sèche   :Sad: 

[Edit] j'avais pas vu ton edit avant de poster... bon çà rassure une peu   :Razz: 

----------

## theniaky

Bon, je me suis renseigné un peu et j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de client Club internet (comme moi) ont des souci : il paraitrait de CI bloque beaucoup...

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous sont sur Club internet ?

Si vraiment ce n'est pas faisable, est-ce qu'il est possible d'installer XGL autrement que par CVS (ça m'étonnerait...) ?

----------

## boozo

ah bon... étrange... je doute un peu qd même   :Rolling Eyes: 

ton routeur a bien une interface de gestion non ? tu as regardé si tout était bon côté ports et services ?

----------

## theniaky

ben normalement tout est en place. Surtout qu'avant ça fonctionnait parfaitement.

En plus, il n'y a normalement pas besoin de rediriger de port pour cvs vu que j'utilise en client..... ?

Ca me parait étrange aussi mais je ne vois absolument pas d'où ça peut venir autrement.

----------

## acolin

<c'est-pour-blaguer-il-faut-pas-le-faire>

  C'est quoi ton adresse IP, pour qu'on ... heu ... vérifie ta config ?

</c'est-pour-blaguer-il-faut-pas-le-faire>

 :Razz: 

Il semble en effet que CI se soit mis récemment à brider/bloquer certains ports pour empêcher le p2p.

Y'en aurait qui font tourner leur mule sur le port 2401 ??

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Voila qques adresses pour tester si ton serveur ftp est accessiible http://www.g6ftpserver.com/fr/ftptest et une pour tester tes ports et ta sécu en générale http://www.pcflank.com/test.htm ,

Une bonne chose est d'installer nmap :

```
nmap -p numéro_du_port   IP_ou_nom_de_la_machine_à_tester
```

Ton FAI bloque quoi exactement ? Tu va bien sur internet ? Tu emerge bien ?

Tu as quoi comme routeur et sais tu bien le paramétrer ?  

                                                                        @ +

----------

## theniaky

Ah, c'est intéressant : nmap me dit bien que les 21 (proftp) et 80 (apache) sont bien ouverts : en effet, ils sont bien accessibles de l'extérieur, j'ai testé !

et nmap me dit que le 2401 est fermé... j'arrive pas à l'ouvrir !!

----------

## boozo

ben c'est normal c'est le port d'écoute du serveur cvs çà   :Confused:   toi tu es en client donc pas de soucis de ce côté là... mais je ne vois toujours pas ce qui coince   :Sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

A mon avis  l'application cliente cvs doit  contacter le serveur cvs.freedesktop.org sur le port 2401...

Fait une capture d'interface avec ethereal  pour voir sur quel port cvs communique...

Un bon routeur doit laisser passer les connexions venant du LAN et laisser aussi passer les réponses en direction du LAN  (connexions déjà établies) mais par contre bloquer les nouvelles connexions venant de l'extérieur...

Le cour de Christian Caleca va t'ouvrir sur le monde de la communication  entre applications et bien sûr iptables nôtre protecteur  http://christian.caleca.free.fr/netfilter.html

Il y a aussi qques explication sur ethereal...

J'ai préféré faire mon routeur/firewall/serveur moi même avec une gentoo !!!! (j'ai quand même passé 2 modem-routeur netgear dg834g , bewan 700G qui ont tous deux buggués   :Twisted Evil:  ), pour ceux qui ont plusieurs machines  c'est la soluce idéale...

                                                                                       @ +

----------

## boozo

pit'ain ! je sens que j'vais devoir installer Xgl pour me faire une idée du pb   :Laughing: 

je viens de regarder l'ebuild tu as vraiment besoin de glitz   :Question:   sinon tu vires le flag et tu réemerges pour voir si cairo passe... c'est un workaround mais bon le but c'est bien d'avoir Xgl non ?   :Razz: 

----------

## theniaky

bon ben je vais essayer de voir ethereal...

Ca me parait étrange tout ca quand même...

[EDIT] Boozoo, je vais essayer ça !

[EDIT2] Ben le problème reste malheureusement le même car il passe par cvs aussi pour cairo (et peut etre meme pour Xgl tout simplement) donc ca bloque pareil...

Je sens que je vais malheureusement laisser tomber XGL si ca continue... Le problème c'est que je vais avoir besoin de CVS pour mes cours moi...   :Sad: 

[EDIT3] Merci Bozoo de t'occuper de mon cas   :Cool: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Il y a l'overlay de pijalu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-432541-start-0.html

Il ne gère pas les dépendances , il faut t'assurer d'avoir control-center, libwnck , gconf-editor .

J'espère que tu tes quand même avec la version r2 de cvs !!

Il sont peut-être surchargés , si boozo passe   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

```
nmap -p 2401 cvs.freedesktop.org
```

                                                        @ +

----------

## theniaky

Bon, j'ai essayé ethereal et ça me donne ceci :

```
192.168.1.2    131.252.208.34    TCP    36969 > cvspserver [SYN] Seq=0 Ack=0 Win=23
```

sachant que mon adresse locale est 192.168.1.2

j'ai donc essayé d'ouvrir le port 36969 et ca me donne ca :

```
192.168.1.2    131.252.208.34    TCP    37019 > cvspserver [SYN] Seq=0 Ack=0 Win=23
```

Mes connaissances en réseau sont assez limité donc si ça parle à quelqu'un...

----------

## boozo

laisse tomber les ports y'a pas de contrainte côté client ! mais tu passes par quel overlay au juste ?

sur le wiki ils utilisent svn et non cvs alors je sais bien que celà ne règle pas le pb mais bon...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## theniaky

ben j'utilise l'overlay de Hanno décrit dans le wiki... 

Pour le svn je sais meme pas ce que c'est...

----------

## boozo

svn est la commande pour utiliser subversion qui est presque similaire à cvs et normalement si tu as suivis le wiki c'est grace à lui que tu as installé l'overlay de Hanno non ?

----------

## theniaky

Ah si : oui c'est bien ça que j'ai utilisé et ça fonctionnait parfaitement. Le problème arrive uniquement avec cvs lorsqu'il faut installer cairo (et glitz par la même occasion)

----------

## man in the hill

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un bon routeur doit laisser passer les connexions venant du LAN et laisser aussi passer les réponses en direction du LAN  (connexions déjà établies) mais par contre bloquer les nouvelles connexions venant de l'extérieur...

 

En gros ton routeur laisse  tout sortir vers le net...

Petite explication utile:

cvs ouvre un port différent à chaque fois pour communiquer avec le serveur et recevoir les données, tu n'a pas de port à ouvrir pour cvs puisque ton routeur laisse tout sortir...ethereal va te montrer le flux  pour que tu puisses bien comprendre...

par ex ds ton 1 cas :

L'application cvs  a ouvert le port 36969 sur ton ordi 192.168.1.2 pour communiquer avec le serveur cvs sur 

 le port attribué au service  cvspserver , le 2401 , mais en réalité c'est le routeur qui fait la demande et  

quand il recevra la réponse du serveur le transmettera à l'adresse 192.168.1.2 ,  regarde /etc/services.

Donc ton routeur 192.168.1.1 fait bien une demande , à la place de ton ordi 192.168.1.2(c'est du NAT , de la 

 translation d'adresse) ,  de connection sur le serveur cvs...pas de soucis de ce côté...ensuite ton routeur  

recevra l'accord du serveur cvs qu'il routera vers ton ordi 192.168.1.2 et la connexion et transfère de donné 

es pourront se faire...

Boozo est en train de tester donc à partir de là on pourra cerner le problème , peut-être que le serveur est 

 surchargé...

Comme je t'ai indiqué tu peux essayer l'overlay de pijallu...

 Boozo: Tu installes subversion qui download l'overlay mais cvs est ensuite  utilisé pour faire l'upgrade de  

certains paquets... 

Jai Installer l'overlay de coffeebuzz...sur mon portable et ma tour et celui de hanno plantait sur la compile de Xgl mais peut-être l'a t-il patché depuis deux jours...

                                                                                @+

ps: Tu devrais quand même changer l'adresse de ton réseau , par ex 192.168.13.x ===> tu as des possibilitées 192.168.0-255.0-255

----------

## boozo

@ man in the hill : oui merci pour la correction j'ai vu   :Wink: 

bon je viens de downloader glitz sur l'instant sans pb je ne comprend vraiment pas ce qui cloche chez toi...   :Shocked: 

```
emerge -v glitz

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-libs/glitz-0.5.4_alpha20060223 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) glitz-0.5.4_alpha20060223.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-glitz-0.5.4_alpha20060223

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module glitz into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/cairo" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:2401/cvs/cairo

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/cairo" checkout  glitz

U glitz/.cvsignore

U glitz/AUTHORS

[Snip]

U glitz/src/wgl/glitz_wglext.h

U glitz/src/wgl/glitz_wglint.h

 * Copying glitz from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module glitz is now in /var/tmp/portage/glitz-0.5.4_alpha20060223/work

>>> Source unpacked.

```

----------

## theniaky

Ben ouais je vois ca...

J'ai essayé l'overlay de pijallu : ça m'a permis d'emerger glitz. Par contre, pour cairo il faut encore passer par cvs donc ça rebloque...   :Sad: 

[EDIT] Par contre, l'overlay de pijallu me permet de choper xgl et compiz.... la dernière version de cairo est vraiment nécessaire ou pas ? Parce que sinon je pourrait peut être m'en sortir sans passer du tout par cvs...

----------

## boozo

comprend toujours pas...  c'est fou cette histoire... pourtant j'ai passé les deux avec Hanno cash   :Shocked: 

tu attends suffisamment longtemps ? celà semble encombré qd même j'ai mis plus de temps pour cairo

```
emerge -v cairo

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-libs/cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module cairo into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.cairographics.org:/cvs/cairo" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.cairographics.org:2401/cvs/cairo

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous@cvs.cairographics.org:/cvs/cairo" checkout  cairo

U cairo/.cvsignore

U cairo/AUTHORS

U cairo/BUGS

[Snip]

U cairo/test/xmalloc.h

U cairo/util/cairo-api-update

U cairo/util/xr2cairo

 * Copying cairo from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module cairo is now in /var/tmp/portage/cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216/work

>>> Source unpacked.
```

----------

## theniaky

Lol merci de prendre autant de ton temps pour essayer de m'aider !! C'est sympa !

Ben ouais j'ai pas mal attendu ! Et ça me fait pas ça que sur ceux là : hier j'avais essayé d'installer E17 à partir de cvs et ça me faisait pareil...

Je n'y comprends rien non plus. Ca m'étonnerait que ça soit Club Internet qui me bloque, mais je ne vois vraiment pas ce que ça peut être d'autre. Sinon, il y a pas moyen d'installer cairo autrement ?

----------

## boozo

m'est avis que c'est une instabilité de connection ou un pb de trafic ton truc d'autant plus que pour glitz ça a fonctionné correctement   :Confused:   et pour ce qui est de se passer de cvs jamais fait mais en passant par le webcvs celà doit-être faisable... mais bon c'est pas top qd m^   :Sad:   le mieux est peut-être d'essayer à différents moments pour voir si çà passe chez toi   :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

je re-poste dsl   :Embarassed: 

je viens de réaliser qqch toi pour cairo cvs utilise  cvs.freedesktop.org

```
* Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anoncvs:@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/cairo" login

Logging in to :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:2401/cvs/cairo
```

or, (cf mon post ) ce n'est pas le cas de l'ebuild de Hanno 

Donc : il date de qd ton overlay ?  tu as tenté une mise à jours ?

[Edit] hého pas de blague hein ?! pas de dodo avant que çà tourne   :Twisted Evil:  

----------

## man in the hill

Excellent    :Very Happy:   , l'oeil de Boozo   :Laughing:  ...

                                                                                 @ +

----------

## theniaky

XGL FONCTIONNE hehe

Bon... ca fonctionne sans acceleration mais il faut que je configure tout ca.

Mon probleme de cvs est toujours pas regle mais bon, j'ai ce que je voulais. Merci beaucoup pour votre aide et surtout votre temps, si je trouve d'ou vient mon pepin pour cvs je vous fais signe

----------

## boozo

ha nannn !! tu vas pas nous laisser en plan   :Twisted Evil:     fait voir le début de l'ebuild de cairo stp... le champ avec  ECVS

----------

## theniaky

Loool t'inquiète pas : j'aimerais bien aussi régler mon problème   :Razz: 

Je ne vois pas trop ce que tu me demandes.... ça peut etre ? :

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-libs/cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060115 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060115.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060115

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module cairo into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.cairographics.org:/cvs/cairo" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.cairographics.org:2401/cvs/cairo

```

----------

## boozo

nan çà c'est l'output de emerge.... c'est le début de l'ébuild lui même dont je parle cad le début du fichier cairo-1.1.1_alpha20060216.ebuild (qui stocké dans l'overlay)    :Razz: 

PS : c'est bien de dire que çà tourne mais c'est mieux pour les suivants et pour ceux qui ont filé la main d'expliquer ce qui a été fait pour y arriver   :Wink: 

[Edit] Pit'ain ! je viens de me rendre compte sur la sortie d'emerge ! c'est plus le même serveur...   :Shocked:   tu as changé l'ebuild alors ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Tu risques pas d'avoir  le direct rendering   :Razz:  cela ne fonctionne pas sous Xgl ...mais franchement ce n'est pas grave...

ouaihhhhhhhhhhhh Comment t'a fait ? 

Test cvs  pour d'autres  apps ( mplayer, mldonkey , etc..)...

Enjoy XGL....des screenshots...

Boozo: Tu n'installe pas XGL ? Trop "eye candy" ?

                                                                        @ +

----------

## boozo

@ man in the hill : trop eye candy ouais franchement   :Laughing:   qd je pense que y'a pas 2 mois certains désactivaient toutes les animations graphiques des WM pour que çà pulse à donf ! çà me fait bien rire   :Laughing:   on vous file un nouveau jouet et plouf   :Laughing: 

BTW : /me radeon 7500  :Mr. Green: 

M'enfin avec tout çà j'ai presque failli l'installer   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## theniaky

Alors, pour reprendre petit à petit :

Voici le début de l'ebuild de cairo :

```
ECVS_SERVER="cvs.cairographics.org:/cvs/cairo"
```

Oui j'ai essayé plusieurs ebuild, mais à chaque fois ça merde au login cvs...

 *Quote:*   

> PS : c'est bien de dire que çà tourne mais c'est mieux pour les suivants et pour ceux qui ont filé la main d'expliquer ce qui a été fait pour y arriver  

 

Ben j'ai tout simplement pas installé cairo...  :Smile:   Ou plutôt j'ai pas mis à jour. Tout le reste j'ai réussi à les choper grâce à l'overlay de pijallu qui ne passe pas par cvs.

 *Quote:*   

> Tu risques pas d'avoir le direct rendering  cela ne fonctionne pas sous Xgl ...mais franchement ce n'est pas grave... 

 

Je savais pas que ça désactivait le direct rendering... je croyais même que c'était nécessaire ! Donc ça va pomper méchamment lol ! Enfin, je verrai bien.

Pour les screenshot, ça va bientôt venir mais là j'ai des petits soucis : clavier qui s'emmflame, font horribles etc.... je fais ça dès que ces petits soucis sont réglés.

----------

## boozo

ah bon ok je comprend mieux   :Wink:   donc pour revenir à cvs galopin và... tu as essayé de ré-emerger cvs (--oneshot) et/ou de passer un coup de revdep-rebuild des fois que ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  on vous file un nouveau jouet et plouf   

 

On nage dedans et c'est totalement inutile mais tellement beau   :Razz:   ... je tournais sous fluxbox que j'ai  honteusement abandonné pour xfce4...

Désoler que tu ne puisses pas l'installer   :Twisted Evil: 

                                                             @ +

----------

## theniaky

Ok, je vais essayer de réemerger avec --oneshot ! Par contre je ne connais pas ' revdep-rebuild '...

Pour le direct rendering, ça me parait étrange parce que dans la vidéo de Novel ils font tourner Quake 3 en transparence.... Comment c'est possible ?

----------

## boozo

avec vos co****** là vous m'avez appaté...   :Laughing: 

bon çà va... j'ai un serveur qui à une partoche gentoo avec un X dessus et une radeon 9250 c'est pas bézef mais c'est jouable nan ?   :Razz: 

j'vous jure c'qui faut pas faire qd m^   :Laughing: 

[Edit] revdep-rebuild est fournit par gentoolkit (package indispensable sur gentoo... man revdep-rebuild)   :Wink: 

[Edit 2] toi va falloir que tu créés un compte jabber   :Razz:   on va gagner du temps dans le futur

----------

## theniaky

Ouais franchement, le peu que j'ai vu ça déchire bien ! Super jolie !

avec --oneshot ça change rien pour le CVS   :Sad: 

[EDIT] Entièrement d'accord avec toi bozoo    :Embarassed:    T'inquiète pas : je pars au ski la semaine prochaine tu pourras dormir comme ca !

----------

## boozo

/me ne répondra pas à ton dernier edit because boycott de puf cette année suite à ma banqueroute   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## acolin

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai essayé ethereal et ça me donne ceci :
> 
> ```
> 192.168.1.2    131.252.208.34    TCP    36969 > cvspserver [SYN] Seq=0 Ack=0 Win=23
> ```
> ...

 

Et tu ne reçois rien en retour ?? Normalement, le serveur doit te renvoyer un SYN+ACK, puis ton PC un ACK.

Après ça, la connection TCP est prête, l'échange de données peut commencer.

(C'est expliqué ici)

Tu es sûr que ce sont les premières trames ? Ton PC n'envoie rien sur le port 2401 au tout début ?

Tes ports sont bien ouverts en sortie (donc de ton LAN vers le WAN) ?

----------

## theniaky

Non je ne reçois rien en retour...

Normalement les ports sont bien ouverts vers en sortie (d'ailleurs ça marchait bien avant !)...

Je vais essayer un peu plus tard chez un pote pour voir si ça vient bien de la connexion ou de la config de mon routeur...

Sinon, pour Xgl ça fonctionne nickel ! J'ai juste un petit souci pour automatiser son démarrage, et la combinaison alt-tab ne marche pas...

Pour le direct rendering, je serais curieux de savoir comment ça fonctionne : j'arrive à faire tourner un jeu comme chromium... Normalement ça devrait foirer non ?

----------

## theniaky

Je me permets de remonter ce vieux post pour dire à boozo que le problème venait bien de mon FAI : maintenant ça fonctionne parfaitement (une semaine quand même pour qu'ils réagissent...) héhé : t'as failli installer XGL tout ça parce que Club internet merdait...

----------

## boozo

Yè ben tant mieux alors   :Wink:   ceci dit ils ont fait quoi exactement ? enfin si tu sais...

BTW: en fait j'ai bien installé XGL dans l'affaire mais celui-ci semble non fonctionnel avec mon matos  :Sad:    ou alors je rate qqch mais quoi ?!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## theniaky

Non je sais vraiment pas pourquoi ils ont bloqué ça...

Pour ton souci, t'en es où exactement ?

----------

## boozo

toujours pareils... soit jusqu'à 10/12 posts plus bas   :Confused:   tu me diras c'est pas trop grave mon serveur ne tourne pas avec cette gentoo là mais bon c'est qd m^ pratique pour faire des tests de temps à autres et pour se mettre dedans au besoin n'est-ce-pas ?   :Mr. Green:    enfin... j'ai toujours un X qui n'a plus le dri mais bon...

----------

